# Rubrikat > Emigracioni >  Ndihme per espulsion

## fioreal

Pershendetje 
Kisha nje problem dhe ndokush qe mund te me ndihmoje me keshille ose dicka tjeter do tia dija per nder.Une kam qene ne Itali para 4 vjet e gjysem dhe sapo kam arritur aty menjehere kam mare espulsion per hyrjen time ne menyre klandestine.Megjithese qendrova per nje vit e gjysem aty nuk munda te fusja dokumentat e as te perfitoja nga ndonje sanatorie.Pasi jam kthyer ne Shqiperi jam perpjekur per te mare ndonje vize italiane por perhere me eshte refuzuar per shkak te espulsionit.Nqs dikush di dicka rreth ligjeve ose njeh ndonje avokat qe mund te me ndihmonte ose ka qene ne te njejtin pozicion me timin do ju lutesha te me shkruanit.

----------


## leci

Pershendetje
Ne ligjin italian espulsioni shkon ne preskricion(fshirje) mbas pese vjetesh.
Pra meqe ke 4 vjet e gjysem te mungojne edhe 6 muaj per heqjen e espulsionit.
Per avokate ose ndihme duhet te jesh ketu ne Itali per te bere ndonje gje.
Une kam pasur te afermin tim me espulsion dhe tani qe kane kaluar 5 vjet nuk shihet me ne certifikate penale.
Shpresoj te kem ndihmuar ndopak.
Gjithe te mirat

leci

----------


## fioreal

O Leco te faleminderit per pergjigjen.E di ku qendron problemi se edhe pas 5 vjetesh nuk e di ne mund te fshihet pa pasur nje avokat,dmth pa cuar ceshtjen ne gjyq.Inshallah eshte ashtu si thua ti se po durojme edhe 6 muaj.

----------

